# 2211 Accountants subclass 189, EOI submitted, awaiting invitation



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

anyone close to my profile? see my signature. It is impossible to find out the cut off date for invitations in SOL 2211.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

anyone? I am really anxious.


----------



## cking (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats on the invitation , I applied for EOI on 18th of March , I havent received it yet, Which state did u apply from


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

cking said:


> Congrats on the invitation , I applied for EOI on 18th of March , I havent received it yet, Which state did u apply from


Thanks buddy!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine is skilled independent subclass 189. So, no state in particular.


----------



## cking (Apr 28, 2014)

Really appreciate your reply , Got confused, Actually I applied for 189 too, I don't know why mine is getting dealy


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Buddy, Seriously? 18 Mar'14? Are you sure your EOI is in 'Submitted' state? What is your SOL code? Mine is 221111.


----------



## cking (Apr 28, 2014)

Pretty sure it is 221111 , I am from VIC , I am actually going through a Migration agent - he actually sent me a confirmation .


----------



## cking (Apr 28, 2014)

haa just contacted the agent .. Got the EOI , anyways good luck for your PR, I will also keep an update , how I am going with next steps


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

cking said:


> Pretty sure it is 221111 , I am from VIC , I am actually going through a Migration agent - he actually sent me a confirmation .


Nope, something is wrong. If your profile is:

EOI status: Submitted
DoE: 18 Mar'14
Subclass : 189
SOL: 221111
Points: min. 60

then it is impossible that you haven't gotten the invitation. You must investigate.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

cking said:


> haa just contacted the agent .. Got the EOI , anyways good luck for your PR, I will also keep an update , how I am going with next steps


There you go buddy! told ya 

Congrats and best of luck! 

will keep you posted about my progress.

you can also update your signature. Click on 'User CP' on the top left and then on the following page look for 'Edit Signature' in the left vertical menu.


----------

